# anyone have the torque spec for the cam sprockets?



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I am doing my t-belt here soon but forgot the torque specs. Researched google and found nothing for the cam gears.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: anyone have the torque spec for the cam sprockets? (Slimjimmn)*

you have to pretension the tooth belt by applying 11 ft lbs with an 8mm hex bit in a clockwise direction to the tensioner bolt ("This ensures tensioner has expanded completely and is properly engaging the TB"..then tighten camshaft sproket bolt to 41 ft lbs after pretensioning TB....per Bentley. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: anyone have the torque spec for the cam sprockets? (spitpilot)*

I thought the cam sprocket was 70ft/lbs


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: anyone have the torque spec for the cam sprockets? (Slimjimmn)*

Bentley manual for Volkswagen Passat 1998....2004...Page D13-5 in the section tiltled "2.8L V6 Engine Mechanical (code :AHA, ATQ) says "Tighten camshaft sprocket to 55 Nm (41 ft lbs) after pretensioning toothed belt" (see my previous post for pretensioning instructions)... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: anyone have the torque spec for the cam sprockets? (spitpilot)*

i'll post pics of the t-belt job later (note you dont need to remove the front end







... )


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: anyone have the torque spec for the cam sprockets? (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_i'll post pics of the t-belt job later (note you dont need to remove the front end







... )
 Can hardly wait to see this TB job without moving nose of car to "workshop position"..there's %@#%# little space up front to work...I've got small hands/arms and it was a betch to replce front motor mount and the serp belt tensioner without moving radiator forward...I can only imagine how hard it would be to do complete timing belt/water pump job without moving things away from the nose of the engine!


----------

